# Big Hammock WMA



## Beasley (Mar 19, 2008)

Has anyone had any luck for hogs or turkey at Big Hammock.Just wonderin about this place.


----------



## billy-84 (Mar 19, 2008)

I hunted it for hogs last year andhad ok luck saw several hogs but never really had a clear shot.


----------



## dc410n1 (Jul 20, 2008)

*Where are the hogs?*

I have hunted Big Hammock for three years now and only run across a few hogs, not a big population here. Tuckahoe and Ft. Stewart are loaded with porkers, I arrowed 3 on Tuckahoe and 2 on Ft Stewart last year.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 11, 2008)

Not many hogs in the Hammock.Doggers slip in and get them at night...but they do that everywhere....I've never really had much luck there.I have taken 1 hog and 2 deer there in the last 7years.Not one of my favorite local WMA's.It get FLOODED with smokepolers on the first P/W  hunt of the year.There is a big group of guys that swarm it for that hunt.I still may hit it one evening,and possibly one morning during the p/w hunt.


----------



## Echo (Aug 11, 2008)

I hope to be there for the PW hunt. I've only hunted it once before and wasn't real impressed with it but with Ft. Stewart shutting down this season, I'll need to make every WMA hunt that I can.


----------



## dc410n1 (Aug 24, 2008)

I will hunt the PW hunt, smokepolers push alot of deer over on the archery only section.


----------

